# frame protection for specialized demo 8 alloy



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

frame protection for specialized demo 8 alloy

what should i use? (helicopter 3m tape?)

and how do i apply it? 

thanks


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

What part of the frame are you trying to protect?


----------



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

basically all of it


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

3M electrical insullating tape for the chain stays, and two layers of MX number plate tape on the bottom of the down tube to proteck from rock dings, and shuttles abrashion. 

I have no idea what helicopter take is?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

j.e.perry said:


> ...what should i use? (helicopter 3m tape?) and how do i apply it?..


just guessing, but probably sticky side down...


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

3m 8671hs

This is what I use, great product. If you take your time cutting out your pieces, you can cover most of the bike. It also allows for a wet application, and stretches nicely, so you can do a lot of curving with it.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Lizard Skins "carbon leather." The best protection available!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

variouse things outthere to use.
helitape. or other clear tapes.
frame wrap, 
old innertubes.
or rockguardz. 
Home

www.rockguardz.com ( think the rockguardz site might be down as it wasnt working when i tried, hopefully be back up soon)


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

Probably going to be more costly, but check out Frameskin.com. They make custom cut outs for specific frames.

Frameskin for Demo 8 Alloy - Frameskin


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I like Shelter by cantitoe road...get a shop roll and split the cost with your friends.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Zelvy Carbon | Guards

ZELVY


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

3M mastic tape for chain slap.

ICS Racers Tape (heli tape) for everything else. I sell my frames of every year, so taping them up keeps them in almost new condition. I spent four hours or so sizing and cutting tape for my last frame.
ICS RACERS TAPE
ISC Helicopter-OG-HD Surface Guard Tape: 2 in. x 30 ft. (Transparent) : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## fishboy2807 (Jul 22, 2006)

Here's the link to the custom-shaped kit
Frameskin for Demo 8 Alloy - Frameskin
I also have completed a kit for the carbon model.


----------

